# 32" 10.4 lb trout caught & released



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Well its been a while since ive posted a report well the The Legend Has it (Noe G) and I headed out with some buddies for a trip this am. It was epic day Noe caught a 32" 10.4lb trout and released her for another day. Asta luego mi amigos !!!!!!


----------

